# breeder recommendations



## pstocky (Jul 31, 2014)

I know this isn't a training question but I'm curious about breeder recommendations near southeast Kansas. I'm looking for a Labrador or Chesapeake in the future (like next year or even later). I'd love to get one now but it's not the right timing for me. Just getting some ideas to do some more research. I appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

What are you planning to use the pup for?


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a nice breeding planned for next spring, what is your plan for the pup. 
I'm located just north of Wichita. Call me anytime 316-323-2288


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you had a chessie before?

Russell


----------



## pstocky (Jul 31, 2014)

I plan on hunting. No shows and probably no trials. Non breeder. And I have not had a chessie and I am a fairly inexperienced trainer. So I'm probably going to go for a lab cause I know chessies are known to be a little trickier to handle.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Reread post 3 and dial that number.
Mo is a good guy who can point you in the right direction; both now and later on


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Many good dog breeders in the KS/MO/OK area. Don't limit yourself to geography when choosing a litter. Its just a few trips to see the dogs and pick a pup. That being said I can personally recommend Blackjack kennels out of Chanute, KS. Purchased 2 dogs from Jeff. Google kennel name for more info.


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

Double TT in Sylvia, KS. Haynes Floyd has been turning out fine dogs for a long time. My new pup is from TT; strong Brit/Irish field champion breeding - her daddy and granddad are both HRCH/MH dogs and are both in the 500 pt club.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Kiffin or Spud?


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

I bought a dog from a kennel listed above (not post #3) and was given health info on the dog, a young brood bitch, that included "OFA Good hips." I trusted the breeder and when it came time to show OFA scores for pup buyers, no tests had been done. She came back mild on her left hip. The response I got from the breeder - "not my dog, not my problem."

I learned a hard lesson that day. Do your research.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Bartona500 said:


> I bought a dog from a kennel listed above (not post #3) and was given health info on the dog, a young brood bitch, that included "OFA Good hips." I trusted the breeder and when it came time to show OFA scores for pup buyers, no tests had been done. She came back mild on her left hip. The response I got from the breeder - "not my dog, not my problem."
> 
> I learned a hard lesson that day. Do your research.


I had a similar NEGATIVE experience with one of the previously recommended kennels.
If the OP PM's me I would be more than happy to tell him who to avoid


----------



## Coachtd (Mar 18, 2013)

Be careful pstocky. I can't begin to tell you how many people on this site were only looking for a good hunting dog, myself included. Now most of my disposable income has gone to the dogs. It doesn't take long to get hooked.


----------



## Pepto95 (Aug 12, 2014)

You are so right about the disposable income going to the dogs. I got my first dog a few months ago and I spend more time and money on the dog than I do myself. It started off as I just wanted a companion and now I'm full blown hunting dog training with all the DVD's, bumpers, birds, and so on. It is very adicting. 

As far as breeders go. Don't limit yourself on just a local breeder. I drove 1200 miles round trip to pick up my puppy.


----------



## pstocky (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. Im in college and don't have room for a new guy. That's why I'm waiting a year or two. I'm just trying to get a head start on so I can make the best decision I can. And being in college my disposable income is and will be rather low. Which is why I am trying to limit myself geographically. Trying to keep cost down, but I will promise anyone I wont get into something I don't have the time, money, or space for. I'm just getting the feelers out there so to speak.


----------



## pstocky (Jul 31, 2014)

And I can't PM anyone yet fyi


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Mike Judas at Ten Bears Kennels in Mequin Illinois or Kurt Turner in Plattville, Wi.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

JusticeDog said:


> Mike Judas at Ten Bears Kennels in Mequin Illinois or Kurt Turner in Plattville, Wi.



Maquon, IL


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

RJW said:


> Maquon, IL



sorry, the spell corrector likes the other town better!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> sorry, the spell corrector likes the other town better!


Regardless of how you spell it it still isn't near SE Kansas; and the OP specifically requested a breeder near there


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Regardless of how you spell it it still isn't near SE Kansas; and the OP specifically requested a breeder near there


some breeders are just worth a little further drive. Even if you are on a budget. and I don't think there has been one named that this in southeast Kansas. Looks like you woke up on the wrong side of the bed today mark.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> some breeders are just worth a little further drive. Even if you are on a budget. and I don't think there has been one named that this in southeast Kansas. Looks like you woke up on the wrong side of the bed today mark.


Susan, I like you don't put any geographic limits upon my puppy search. However the OP did. He is looking for a breeder in the SE Kansas area. I don't believe Wisconsin or Illinois to fit his criteria.

As far as the wrong side of the bed thing, I woke up on the same side as I always do. I packed up the dogs and headed West for a trip to Colorado. Stopped along the way and trained with a Professional dog trainer and a few Amatuers and their dogs. Managed to get through the entire day without publicly screaming at any of them   

The dogs and I Had a great day!!!
Hope your day went as well as mine


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

Stick to your guns and find a breeder close enough that will allow visits to see the pups as they grow. We recently got a pup and he arrived dirty and quite thin. He was not very well socialized and we fought diarrhea for almost 2 weeks. We also got to pay to have his right dewclaw removed that wasn't done properly. It is very beneficial to see the living situation, the people raising them, and how they are socialized.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

JusticeDog said:


> sorry, the spell corrector likes the other town better!



Touche


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the fact that you're already in "research" mode, even though your puppy purchase is still a ways off. If you have the opportunity, visit a local hunt test and watch a Seasoned/Senior and Finished/Master flight. You'll see dogs you like, and probably some you don't. This will also give you the opportunity to meet owners and handlers, and gain some knowledge about what it takes to get a dog to that level. I also recommend visiting breeders, just to see their kennels and get a feel for their operation. Chances are, this pup will be a part of your life for many years to come, so do your homework now.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Took the words right out of my 'keyboard'.....See Above post # 26......If you can see one of the breeding dogs or a pup from the breeder, you will have some idea what you are getting....! Hunt Test people will give you ton's of information on training and finding a pup! DO YOUR HOMEWORK ON EVERY BREEDER YOU CONSIDER AS FAR AS HEALTH CERTIFICATES ON THE PARENTS AND FIELD PERFORMANCE TITLES OF PARENTS AND GRANDPARANTS. EVEN IF YOU ARE ONLY GOING TO HUNT THE DOG, GET THE BEST FIELD LINE YOU CAN AFFORD. YOU WILL NEVER REGRET IT!


----------



## pstocky (Jul 31, 2014)

As far as clubs go I'm unaware of any around here. I'm sure there probably is but I haven't looked into it much. In regards to distance, my thinking is that it would be perfect if my neighbor had a great breeding program. Seeing as that isn't true I'm going to have to expand my search until I find one. But I am hoping for a little closer than Illinois. Then again maybe Illinois is the place for me idk.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, you will continue to get a bunch of 'opinions'...like belly buttons, we all have one! In my life time I have learned when looking for a good retriever, you want the very best you can afford. When you think of the cost of a good retriever say, around $500 to $1,200, this cost is a very small part of the overall cost of that new pup. When you start adding in vet bills, food, vet care, crate (s), training equipment, toys, prescriptions, etc. etc. over a life of maybe 12 years (if you are lucky)....this initial cost is minimal. 

Unfortunately, Labs, Golden's, Chessies, etc. all have health problems caused by puppy mills breeding dogs without health clearances, which has caused many genetic problems.....the only way you have a chance of avoiding this is to get a pup from a lineage of dogs that has extensive health certifications prior to breeding. If this means waiting or traveling, to get a really good dog, why would you not do this? This of course does not guarantee your dog will not have a problem, but it improves the odds substantially! I am also not saying that "your neighbor" if he was breeding dogs, may not give you a world class pup, it can and does happen....but not often. 

Therefore, as a new guy, getting into this for the first time.....go for the best darn dog you can find, and not get one that does not have great health certifications on both parents...you can search on this site to see what is required and what is the minimum requirements....

Good Luck


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

pstocky said:


> As far as clubs go I'm unaware of any around here. I'm sure there probably is but I haven't looked into it much. In regards to distance, my thinking is that it would be perfect if my neighbor had a great breeding program. Seeing as that isn't true I'm going to have to expand my search until I find one. But I am hoping for a little closer than Illinois. Then again maybe Illinois is the place for me idk.


AKC clubs near or around Southern Kansas = Sunflower AKC, usually has a test at Flint Oaks (north of Independence,KS off Highway 400), Jayhawk RC is probably west of Wichita, but could be a consideration for you.

HRC clubs near or servicing Southeastern Kansas = Three Rivers HRC (has a training day at the Retriever Academy in Miami, OK this Saturday) also depending upon how close you live to the KS/MO border Southwest Missouri RC is a dual HRC/AKC that often trains and tests near Nevada, MO. Plenty of clubs to watch/join in your area just go to a meeting or test and meet a few people. The wonderful thing about dog people is that they LOVE to talk dogs and the vast majority are excited to help new blood come into the sport.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Susan, I like you don't put any geographic limits upon my puppy search. However the OP did. He is looking for a breeder in the SE Kansas area. I don't believe Wisconsin or Illinois to fit his criteria.
> 
> As far as the wrong side of the bed thing, I woke up on the same side as I always do.


Marc- he specifically said NEAR se ks...... Only Missouri is between Kansas and Illinois and 2 states away from Wisconsin. One persons "near" is another person's "far" and this person may be willing to drive that far for a nice pup. I had no idea you were the geography police. Seems as if you didn't offer up anything helpful, just trying to criticize others who are. Tomorrow, try the other side of the bed. Maybe you'll feel better.


----------



## pstocky (Jul 31, 2014)

Alright guys. No need to growl (haha dog reference). Mjh was just trying to keep on topic. I appreciate that. I also asked for recommendations and appreciate any that come my way


----------



## pstocky (Jul 31, 2014)

Peter Balzer said:


> AKC clubs near or around Southern Kansas = Sunflower AKC, usually has a test at Flint Oaks (north of Independence,KS off Highway 400), Jayhawk RC is probably west of Wichita, but could be a consideration for you.


how do I find more information on this? Flint oaks is really close. Is it sunflower retriever club?


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Call the SRC president Tim Engle at 620-215-4512


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

pstocky said:


> Alright guys. No need to growl (haha dog reference). Mjh was just trying to keep on topic. I appreciate that. I also asked for recommendations and appreciate any that come my way


Actually, he wasn't just trying to keep on topic. You don't know him and you're new to rtf. But good luck finding a puppy. The two breeders I recommended are my 2 "go-to" breeders and I have never had anyone dislike their puppies. Both do an excellent job keeping the whelping box clean- important for housebreaking- and handle the pups a lot. Important for socialization. And breed out of successful performance stock. Both are worth a tank of gas for something you will own for 10-12 years. Have a great day.


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Susan, I was trying to PM you but it says you're box is full.
Thanks


----------



## pstocky (Jul 31, 2014)

I also kinda like the look of wirehairs (pointers and griffons) for some reason lol. Not exactly a retriever but a "versatile" breed. Is that all the experience RTF has with breeders around my area? It's looking like I might have to expand the search. I did find one hit on spinnaker ridge chesapeakes though. It seemed to be a very positive experience for a fellow member.


----------



## pgdavies (Dec 18, 2014)

Double TT Haynes Floyd


----------

